# Sierra Club and CCD



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

ah... the tin cup crowd (in my familar lexicon).

but you are quite correct coyote, very influencial and some of us would suggest a bit nuts from time to time.... likely the results of eating way too much trail mix.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

The Sierra Club is rather respectable really, compared to some of the other environmental action groups out there.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

in some very old picture of the sierra club you may notice little tin drinking cups attacted to their belts.... and thus the tag.

at least at one time the sierra club was a bit hoity-toity and more that a bit elitist. their basic idea of perserving the wilderness was largely designed around the idea of 'keeping out the unwashed masses'. so they did have some desire to perserve wildness, but for their viewing eyes only. I have recently discovered some of the exact same sentiment within the national park service.... which typically leaves me feelin' a bit like bill the cat right after he has thrown up a hair ball.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*we pollenate gmo canola*

coyote, the past few summers we have been pollenating gmo canola. I would behappy to share any info to help the investigation. I will be pollenating a couple of fields this summer.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been foraging off GM canola feilds for nearly ten years now. Yet I am not finding such in my hives.

What kind of a lobby group are these fellows?

>>They have failed to study the effects of the practice of feeding honeybee colonies genetically engineered (GE) corn syrup and parts of recycled hives containing additional GE food residues.



Why is it that these guys can so easily ignore everything that is out there, and still make these bold smoking gun statements. As I understand, CCD is being found in sucrose and HFCS feeding situations, not to mention HFCS is so widely fed throughout the US AND Canada, the potential losses would be much more dramatic than what is being found now!!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Well, the testimony this morning seemed to discount the GM link to the point that it doesn't sound like the scientists are going to pursue it. Of course, that was over an hour ago so I'll have to wait for transcripts or a recording link to make sure that's what I heard. It sounded like they had considered and investigated this lead and nothing turned up.


----------

